# LinkedIn confirms 'some' passwords leaked



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

By Jaikumar Vijayan Computerworld - In response to widespread reports of a massive data breach at LinkedIn, the company Wednesday confirmed that passwords belonging to "some" of its members have been compromised.

More


----------

